# [Access/VBA] Abfrageergebnis als Exceltabelle



## Thomas Darimont (18. März 2003)

Hi Leutz!

Weis hier jemand, wie ich das Ergebnis einer Abfrage als Exceltabelle ausgeben kann, bzw. wie ich das Abfrageergebnis direkt in Excel zeige?

Workflow:

"Jemand klickt auf nen Button, darauf hin wird ne Abfrage ausgeführt, Excel startet und zeigt das Ergebnis der Abfrage an"

Gruss Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. März 2003)

Hat sich erledigt...

DoCmd.OutputTo acOutputQuery, "qry_my_excel_output_querry", acFormatXLS, "temp.xls", True

...das war ja einfach ;-)


----------

